# Bacon Wrapped, Garlic Shrimp ABT's



## jzampier (Apr 14, 2012)

So after last weeks Chipotle ABT's and Habenero Cheese ABT's, I decided to do it up again this weekend as the Butt is smoking.

Did Japs, gutted, devained.  Took half the amount of guts/seeds and threw them in a processor, added about 3 cloves of garlic and minced it up.  Added a block of cream cheese and blended well.  Filled the jap, butterflied shrimp and wrapped it in Bacon.  Going to smoke them with Pitmaster Blend.

With the left over shrimp and bacon, I did a skewer of shrimp, coated with Carribean Jerk seasoning, wrapped in bacon and doused in EVOO.

ENJOY and I will update when they are done and in my belly.  Cream Cheese left over was HOT :)


----------



## jzampier (Apr 14, 2012)

Finished.  They were very spicy, almost hiccup spicy :)  Very good, bacon wrapped shrimp on the skewers were crispy, almost over done.  Didn't really taste the shrimp the spice was over powering but very good.  That spice with a lil smokie instead of the shrimp would be great.


----------

